# General > Upcoming Events >  Tokoroa Practical 22LR Match - 23rd March, 2019

## Gillie

GPR Events will be running a practical 22LR match at the Tokoroa Shooting Sports Complex on Saturday the 23rd of March.

We have a bunch of spots left available at this stage. Get in touch if you want some more details.



Link from previous event with photos and some videos:
https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-2018-a-41296/

----------


## Beetroot

Whats the closest distance targets will be placed? 
25m?

----------


## 223nut

Would love to go to one of these one day, just not at the other end of the country

----------


## Gillie

> Whats the closest distance targets will be placed? 
> 25m?


Less than 25m definitely - closest will likely be about 10m...

----------

